# Who knows pumps?



## rainman (Feb 19, 2009)

Who makes the ridgid SP330 1/3 hp Pump? Are they any good? I know there are only a few companys that make them all Im not a big believer in installing pumps that you can buy at the box stores but, I cant fight it anymore when these are adv as lifetime warrantys. Thanks you can email me direct at [email protected]


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

They are made by Wayne/Blue Angel. The Blue Angel comes with only a 5 year warranty. You can expect to see prices considerably lower from Blue Angel over the Cheapo Depot Ridgid but no lifetime warranty. 
I would caution the use of the water sensing switch on the ejector pump if the washing machine line discharges to the ejector pit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*Hey Rainman How About an Intro!*:thumbup:


----------



## BarakThePlumber (Sep 19, 2009)

rainman said:


> Who makes the ridgid SP330 1/3 hp Pump? Are they any good? I know there are only a few companys that make them all Im not a big believer in installing pumps that you can buy at the box stores but, I cant fight it anymore when these are adv as lifetime warrantys. Thanks you can email me direct at [email protected]


P/D Is right, They are made by Blue Angel. Our Company Just about went out of business Over their STUPID "smart" switch!! I personally would not install a pump with a "smart" switch in anything I own, if it was FREE!! Coleman makes a real nice looking "Lifetime" pump, If you want the absoulute best pump (and I have pulled these out 50+ years old) go with a Tramco (Lifetime) Pump. I sell a lot of them!! :thumbup:


----------

